# New PGA Tour Video Game



## philly169 (Mar 16, 2015)

Exciting news, since EA Sports bombed off Tiger Woods they have been working on a new game, using the same engine as Battlefield....

https://www.easports.com/uk/pga-tour/

Due out soon...


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 16, 2015)

Quite excited for this, really enjoy 2014. That page has been up for quite a while though, and not been any new info about it for ages. Be surprised if it actually gets released this spring!

Edit: Just seen that it was delayed in Jan. Hopefully be out in June:

http://www.videogamer.com/ps4/ea_sports_pga_tour/news/ea_sports_pga_tour_has_been_delayed.html


----------



## road2ruin (Mar 16, 2015)

I've been keeping an eye on this since it was first mentioned and having got bored of the TW Golf series I really am keen to see how this pans out. I like the idea of open world and no loading times, reckon that it'll knock 15 odd minutes off a round.....no more slow play!!

I like the look of the 'fantasy' courses as well for a more light hearted round.


----------



## road2ruin (Mar 16, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			Quite excited for this, really enjoy 2014. That page has been up for quite a while though, and not been any new info about it for ages. Be surprised if it actually gets released this spring!

Edit: Just seen that it was delayed in Jan. Hopefully be out in June:

http://www.videogamer.com/ps4/ea_sports_pga_tour/news/ea_sports_pga_tour_has_been_delayed.html

Click to expand...

Meant to say, it's been constantly delayed and the last update I heard was that it wouldn't be released in Spring this year....I think it's more likely to be June.


----------



## philly169 (Mar 16, 2015)

I think being able to explore the courses will definetly cause me slow play!


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 16, 2015)

I hope that it's more realistic than the TW franchise.
You couldn't light up a fag on that


----------



## Region3 (Mar 16, 2015)

Here's a screenshot


----------



## CMAC (Mar 16, 2015)

philly169 said:



			Exciting news, since EA Sports bombed off Tiger Woods they have been working on a new game, using the same engine as Battlefield....

https://www.easports.com/uk/pga-tour/

Due out soon...
		
Click to expand...

When I first played Paracel Storm I just stood there watching the storm come in and the waves breaking over the rocks- quite realistic changing environments.

Now, as long as they have the same level of 'levolution' they use in BF4 I can see loads of fun games


----------



## philly169 (Mar 16, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Here's a screenshot






Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 16, 2015)

Great timing with this thread. This has just been announced:




Less than two years after ending its 15-year relationship with Tiger Woods, EA Sports announced on Monday that Rory McIlroy will become the new name and face of its next series of golf games.

The golf game -- EA SPORTS Rory McIlroy PGA TOUR -- will be EA Sports' first since 2013 and is expected to be released in early June. Despite the game being Tiger-less for the first time since 1998, EA is hoping to fill the void by offering users more diverse playing options, and with Rory as its new figurehead, re-energize a franchise that will hopefully draw a new audience.







"When you grow up playing golf you never really dream of being a character in a video game, let alone the guy on the box," McIlroy told GolfDigest.com. "The technology powering the game is incredible. The courses are absolutely gorgeous, and looking at screenshots from the game you think someone just took a photo of the actual holes."


And it turns out, Rory is quite the gamer himself:


"My first system was the original PlayStation, which I got back when I was a kid," he said. "Iâ€™ll still jump into a FIFA match with a buddy every so often, and if a bunch of us want to play weâ€™ll start up a round of EA SPORTS PGA TOUR. I think games are a great way to spend a couple hours if youâ€™ve got downtime and just want to relax for a bit."


Here are some more images of the new game as provided by EA Sports:






















Click to expand...


http://www.golfdigest.com/blogs/the-loop/2015/03/rory-mcilroy-is-officially-the.html

Looks awesome!


----------



## philly169 (Mar 16, 2015)

Disappointed they had to have a figure head for it and couldn't just release it as its own. Enthusiasm has now depleted slightly..


----------



## Jon321 (Mar 16, 2015)

Was considering getting shot of my xbox one. May have to delay that now.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 16, 2015)

CMAC said:



			When I first played Paracel Storm I just stood there watching the storm come in and the waves breaking over the rocks- quite realistic changing environments.
		
Click to expand...

You're not the only one 

This looks potentially amazing, I hope they've made it "big" enough to keep the the interest up.


----------



## Odvan (Mar 16, 2015)

If there is anything that will get me back into gaming, it'll be this.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 16, 2015)

philly169 said:



			Disappointed they had to have a figure head for it and couldn't just release it as its own. Enthusiasm has now depleted slightly..
		
Click to expand...

Why are you disappointed. Having the world #1 and a recognised face of golf will help sell it more to the playing public, especially those that may not give a golf game a second look


----------



## fundy (Mar 16, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Why are you disappointed. Having the world #1 and a recognised face of golf will help sell it more to the playing public, especially those that may not give a golf game a second look
		
Click to expand...

those who wont give a golf  game a second look arent going to even know who McIlroy is! Hes being used to appeal to golfers surely


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 16, 2015)

fundy said:



			those who wont give a golf  game a second look arent going to even know who McIlroy is! Hes being used to appeal to golfers surely
		
Click to expand...

I just think EA use these names to advertise the game. That's why they pushed the Woods name so much. Same with things like Madden (and the star player on the box)


----------



## fundy (Mar 16, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I just think EA use these names to advertise the game. That's why they pushed the Woods name so much. Same with things like Madden (and the star player on the box)
		
Click to expand...

theyre both very well known names, including outside of golf, really not convinced McIlroy is that especially in the US which must be their biggest market


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 16, 2015)

fundy said:



			theyre both very well known names, including outside of golf, really not convinced McIlroy is that especially in the US which must be their biggest market
		
Click to expand...

Really? On the US tour full time. Face of Nike Golf. Major winner and you think he's not known


----------



## fundy (Mar 16, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Really? On the US tour full time. Face of Nike Golf. Major winner and you think he's not known
		
Click to expand...

Yep. I bet if you stopped 100 people in the street and showed a picture of him less than 20 would be able to name him. More than double that would be able to name Woods


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 16, 2015)

fundy said:



			Yep. I bet if you stopped 100 people in the street and showed a picture of him less than 20 would be able to name him. More than double that would be able to name Woods
		
Click to expand...

Think we'll agree to disagree. I think he has a much higher profile in the US than you think and more so following the dumped 3 iron last week but clearly you don't and that's fine. Either way hope it's a decent game to play


----------



## GB72 (Mar 16, 2015)

It can understand the argument. It was PGA Tour Golf before Tiger Woods cane along and it focused on the golf and not the golfers. The use of the old PGA Tour name showed a possible intention to return to the games roots but the addition of the name to it symbolises more of just another annual update which is what has plagued many EA sports titles. The minor success of The Golf Club has shown a market exists for a more serious golf game and hopefully EA have taken notice and spent the last 2 years looking at the game dynamic more than just graphics and celebrity avatars


----------



## philly169 (Mar 16, 2015)

Don't get me wrong, it looks like a seriously good game and I will be buying it. But would I be more likely to buy "Lionel Messi FIFA16" over FIFA16? Not really.

It kind if just shows where golf is on the spectrum, needing to have one figure head to help get the sales figures.

Yes we all know McIlroy is the milky bar kid at the moment, he is an amazing talent. I just feel that after probably 10 years of Tiger Woods, EA may have changed it to not focus on one person, no issues with him on the cover but no need for the name change.


----------



## Wayman (Mar 16, 2015)

hmmmm i may need to buy a xbox one now


----------



## palindromicbob (Mar 17, 2015)

Poor old Ian Poulter.  He was the main featured golfer in the early promo stuff.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 17, 2015)

fundy said:



			More than double that would be able to name Woods
		
Click to expand...

I expect that's because they have slept with him


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 17, 2015)

fundy said:



			Yep. I bet if you stopped 100 people in the street and showed a picture of him less than 20 would be able to name him. More than double that would be able to name Woods
		
Click to expand...

You're kidding right?
Maybe 5 years ago yes but not now.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 17, 2015)

Wayman said:



			hmmmm i may need to buy a xbox one now 

Click to expand...

I'm thinking about a nice white PS4


Anybody know if this game supports "3 click?"


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 17, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I'm thinking about a nice white PS4


Anybody know if this game supports "3 click?"
		
Click to expand...

Probably not, they haven't had it for a while have they?
Definitely a PS4 over XB1 btw.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 17, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Probably not, they haven't had it for a while have they?
Definitely a PS4 over XB1 btw.
		
Click to expand...

Bugger. I can't get on with anything other than 3 click.
Might have to give it all a miss then, 'cos I don't play many other games other than golf sims.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 17, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Bugger. I can't get on with anything other than 3 click.
Might have to give it all a miss then, 'cos I don't play many other games other than golf sims.
		
Click to expand...

I may be completely wrong mate, I only ever used the left stick as the 3 button method is a bit PGA Golf on the C64 stylee


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 17, 2015)

fundy said:



			Yep. I bet if you stopped 100 people in the street and showed a picture of him less than 20 would be able to name him. More than double that would be able to name Woods
		
Click to expand...

To be honest I suspect if you did it on main street USA there would be even more of a difference as Tiger was the  most famous sportsperson on the planet until recently, still arguably is. However it's not just 'recognition' but also the image that person brings.  Unfortunately Tiger's image is tarnished and his recent golf is doing him no favours.  Where as Rory's image is probably more appealing to young/middle aged people who are mostly the types that play video games.


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 17, 2015)

Games with recognisable characters that feature prominently sell better. People are attracted to pictures of other people. It's a simple marketing trick, same thing happens with feature films, you'll rarely find boxart that doesn't feature a person on it. 

And anyway, good on Rory for being the centre of the brand now. I just hope EA has done more with the game this time, the PGA Tour games have been awful for years.


----------



## SugarPenguin (Mar 17, 2015)

Oh man this is sad news.
I think they shouldn't brand and just call it the PGA Tour 2015 / 16 or whatever.

Ah well maybe if you get to use Rory you can throw clubs into water hazards.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 17, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			The 3 button method is a bit PGA Golf on the C64 stylee 

Click to expand...

You haven't met me have you?


----------



## philly169 (Mar 17, 2015)

SugarPenguin said:



			Ah well maybe if you get to use Rory you can throw clubs into water hazards.
		
Click to expand...

To start club throwing mode. I think its "Y+Y+B+Down+Up+Up+X+A" on Xbox..


----------



## G.U.R (Mar 17, 2015)

I maybe alone here but I have a couple of the earlier Tiger Woods ones for the Wii and enjoy playing on them occasionally. Graphics aren't great but at least you're off the sofa and feel like you're actually swinging a club, are there plans for this one to be released for the Wii?


----------



## KhalJimbo (Mar 17, 2015)

I hope this will be coming to a PC too!


----------



## CMAC (Mar 17, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



*I just think EA use these names to advertise the game*. That's why they pushed the Woods name so much. Same with things like Madden (and the star player on the box)
		
Click to expand...

Ya think!


----------



## CharlieWebb (Mar 17, 2015)

Looks awesome? Have any of you golf gamers tried 'The Golf Club', it has less realistic gameplay however the 'Make a course' feature is amazing! I recreated Ogbourne Downs which is a course close by - hopefully they might implement that into this new game  WGT (World Golf Tour) is also a really good game - I enjoy playing that. Interested to see what its going to be like; definately going to pick up a copy for my PS4


----------



## hovis (Mar 17, 2015)

I recon tiger has a small doll of rory that he sticks pins in

What a slap in the face for tiger


----------



## JackieD (Mar 18, 2015)

It doesn't quite have the same "ring" to it as Tiger Woods.


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 18, 2015)

CharlieWebb said:



			Looks awesome? Have any of you golf gamers tried 'The Golf Club', it has less realistic gameplay however the 'Make a course' feature is amazing! I recreated Ogbourne Downs which is a course close by - hopefully they might implement that into this new game  WGT (World Golf Tour) is also a really good game - I enjoy playing that. Interested to see what its going to be like; definately going to pick up a copy for my PS4 

Click to expand...

Why on earth would you recreate Ogbourne? Terrible course. Surely as a Marlborough member you must know its against all laws to 'like' Ogbourne?


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 18, 2015)

Always hoped they'd bring out a career mode where you start from the real beginning- shanking at the range, getting lessons, buying a v-easy, watching Mark Crossfield, playing your first 18 holes in 120 blows etc.


----------



## philly169 (Mar 20, 2015)

looks like PS4 & Xbox only so far.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 20, 2015)

philly169 said:



			looks like PS4 & Xbox only so far.
		
Click to expand...

Unlikely to reach the Wii U as EA have not supported that since its release. Would be surprised if there were not last gen versions eventually but it is whether they can handle the Frostbite engine. If that was used on Battlefield Games then they should be able to.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 20, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			Always hoped they'd bring out a career mode where you start from the real beginning- shanking at the range, getting lessons, buying a v-easy, watching Mark Crossfield, playing your first 18 holes in 120 blows etc.
		
Click to expand...

Jeez,  I still do most of that in real life so why should I want to do it in a game as well.


----------



## virtuocity (May 11, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I'm thinking about a nice white PS4


Anybody know if this game supports "3 click?"
		
Click to expand...

3 click is being supported in this game.  Although if you go for this option, you cannot control spin.  

Other options include the standard one we're used to and a Tour option; you have to control backswing and downswing speed and don't have the option to zoom into your target before the shot.


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 11, 2015)

I really cannot buy EA again since they ditched the course architect for TW07/08

I highly doubt EA will port to the PC, with Perfect Golf and The Golf Club on steam that market is well tapped.

I had high hopes for Perfect Golf but the architect is a long way off being ready. The Golf Club (TGC) is looking good and plays well but does not have 3 click.

I am a mouse swinger and I am getting on well with TGC, it just needs 3 click and an online game lobby. The handicap system is good and enjoyable. It is not weighed down by the RPG elements heavy in the EA series so you can get on with just hitting the ball and trying to get your handicap down.

Perfect Golf (PG) seems to be getting very positive reviews on the back of potential only, I may switch from TGC to PG if it turns out to be a better game in the long run, for the moment TGC is the most progressed so their my gaming stays.


----------



## MadAdey (May 12, 2015)

I just hope to god they have got rid of the stupidity in the game that makes it far from enjoyable to play. 

The way you could put spin on the ball was ridiculous. Ooooops I've blocked it long and right, oh well that doesn't matter, I'll just put some back left spin on it. Also the way you could hit a driver straight onto a par 4 green and then spin it back to the hole, well your get my drift............

So the criticism out the way. I loved the way you could pimp yourself out in different outfits and use clubs from all the top manufacturers. The GameFace that enabled you to put a photo of yourself onto your player is pretty dam cool too. 

Another criticism though, if you want your player to improves it's stats you should be made to do this by carrying out tasks on the practice range, not by using using coins earned while playing. Obviously newer better kit should help to raise stats though.


----------



## Jon321 (May 13, 2015)

I've preordered it so hopefully it is good.


----------



## Smiffy (May 13, 2015)

KhalJimbo said:



			I hope this will be coming to a PC too!
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't look like it......
I've shelved my plans to buy a ps4. So I'm going to have to miss out


----------



## Beezerk (May 13, 2015)

Jon321 said:



			I've preordered it so hopefully it is good.
		
Click to expand...

Where from mate? I had an email from Gameseekers saying it was Â£36 pre-order but that price could change on release date.


----------



## KhalJimbo (May 13, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Doesn't look like it......
I've shelved my plans to buy a ps4. So I'm going to have to miss out


Click to expand...

That's not good! I only play on a PC. I have it connected to my TV so I use an XBOX controller on it. I know that there are other golf games on Steam but they don't work well on a controller. #Bummer


----------



## Jon321 (May 13, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Where from mate? I had an email from Gameseekers saying it was Â£36 pre-order but that price could change on release date.
		
Click to expand...

I went with amazon. I find thier always pretty good with prices and it will be here on release day. Tempted witht the F1 game too.


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 13, 2015)

KhalJimbo said:



			That's not good! I only play on a PC. I have it connected to my TV so I use an XBOX controller on it. I know that there are other golf games on Steam but they don't work well on a controller. #Bummer
		
Click to expand...

Yeh,I did try TGC with a pad, it wasn't terrible. I've always been a mouser so stuck with that.


----------

